# New Staffpad update October 2020



## Martin S (Oct 22, 2020)

Surprised that no posts/comments appeared yet. Just wanted to give y'all a 'heads up' :

https://www.staffpad.net/october-2020-update


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 22, 2020)

The harp gliss editing and pedal markings are terrific.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Oct 22, 2020)

I love the dark mode


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm dissapointed to find that I still lose audio and have to reload the score


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 22, 2020)

I've just seen it. Going to have good look at the new harp features now......


----------



## Thysmusic.com (Oct 22, 2020)

Love the dark mode. Amazing.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 22, 2020)

Interesting. I can't imagine ever using it.


----------

